# wings of mantis



## Lientje (Aug 23, 2007)

Yesterday my woman of Plistospilota guineensis has become adult.

Her wings stand right to continu. They do not fold together.

Would this negative be for mating?


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

Sometimes they don't form right. It should make no difference in mating.


----------



## Lientje (Aug 23, 2007)

I have heard of someone that the man have the impression then that she doesn't want to mate, she looks' aggressive ' :?


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 23, 2007)

If she is dry, you can try to make them fold down. After my European does her partial threat pose with her wing, I have to gently push them back down, because she folds them pratically.


----------



## Asa (Aug 23, 2007)

Female mantids are often aggresive, try feeding her a lot before mating.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

> If she is dry, you can try to make them fold down. After my European does her partial threat pose with her wing, I have to gently push them back down, because she folds them pratically.


That would assume the wings formed correctly. In this case I cannot determine if he means they formed wrong or not.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh yeah.


----------



## athicks (Aug 23, 2007)

It would be worse if it was the male's wings that stick out as that would make it easier for the female to grab and eat him!


----------



## Lientje (Aug 23, 2007)

ok!


----------

